# C'è rimedio?



## lunaiena (19 Maggio 2015)

*C'è rimedio?*

Ho appena messo in lavatrice i miei pantaloni 
con le chiavi e il telecomando della macchina ...
ovviamente non funziona più e va bhè ne faranno degli altri 
qualcuno penserà ...
ma il probla è che trattasi di chiavi auto del marito...
che credo mi ucciderà quando lo scoprirà !!
calcolando che arriva tardi dal lavoro non lo scoprirà prima di domani 
mattina ...
esiste un rimedino per farlo tornare attivo SUBITO?????

graxie 
addio in caso contrario...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ho appena messo in lavatrice i miei pantaloni
> con le chiavi e il telecomando della macchina ...
> ovviamente non funziona più e va bhè ne faranno degli altri
> qualcuno penserà ...
> ...


Se le chiavi non si trovassero più di incazzerebbe meno? 
È una proposta


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ho appena messo in lavatrice i miei pantaloni
> con le chiavi e il telecomando della macchina ...
> ovviamente non funziona più e va bhè ne faranno degli altri
> qualcuno penserà ...
> ...


Ghe pense mi...
Ora ti telefono...

Ma rispondimi però eh?


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ho appena messo in lavatrice i miei pantaloni
> con le chiavi e il telecomando della macchina ...
> ovviamente non funziona più e va bhè ne faranno degli altri
> qualcuno penserà ...
> ...


Dovresti provare a smontare le batterie e provare ad asciugarlo anche con l'uso di un phon. Se sei fortunata potrebbe tornare a funzionare. A volte ci si riesce con i cellulari caduti in acqua, una chiave con telecomando dovrebbe essere molto meno delicata. Comunque ha sbagliato lui che ha lasciato oggetti nei pantaloni messi a lavare.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Dovresti provare a smontare le batterie e provare ad asciugarlo anche con l'uso di un phon. Se sei fortunata potrebbe tornare a funzionare. A volte ci si riesce con i cellulari caduti in acqua, una chiave con telecomando dovrebbe essere molto meno delicata. Comunque ha sbagliato lui che ha lasciato oggetti nei pantaloni messi a lavare.


NO...
Sbaglia la moglie che decide sempre arbitrariamente di lavarti i vestiti prima che tu li butti a lavare no?

Casso non mi risponde...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Dovresti provare a smontare le batterie e provare ad asciugarlo anche con l'uso di un phon. Se sei fortunata potrebbe tornare a funzionare. A volte ci si riesce con i cellulari caduti in acqua, una chiave con telecomando dovrebbe essere molto meno delicata. Comunque ha sbagliato lui che ha lasciato oggetti nei pantaloni messi a lavare.


Zod è qui il problema...temo che da brava moglie non sia in grado di aprire la chiave senza distruggerla...sapessi quante ne capitavano in officina...con la chiave distrutta...e dicevano sa io ho usato la lametta per le unghie...poi occhio con il phon che se c'è il cip dentro...poi fa ciop...

Comunque mi sono ampiamente documentato, ahimè lui, a differenza di me...è un marito che mette la roba nel cesto a lavare...

IO non lo faccio mai...appunto così la moglie è costretta a togliermi la roba dalle tasche...capisci?


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zod è qui il problema...temo che da brava moglie non sia in grado di aprire la chiave senza distruggerla...sapessi quante ne capitavano in officina...con la chiave distrutta...e dicevano sa io ho usato la lametta per le unghie...poi occhio con il phon che se c'è il cip dentro...poi fa ciop...
> 
> Comunque mi sono ampiamente documentato, ahimè lui, a differenza di me...è un marito che mette la roba nel cesto a lavare...
> 
> IO non lo faccio mai...appunto così la moglie è costretta a togliermi la roba dalle tasche...capisci?


Ma togliere la batteria non dovrebbe essere difficile nemmeno per una donna (pioggia di rossi in arrivo ). E vale la pena tentare visto che cambiarla costa in concessionaria dai 50 ai 200 Euro. Oppure si rivolge a qualche centro specializzato.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se le chiavi non si trovassero più di incazzerebbe meno?
> È una proposta



Non riuscirei a sostenere questa tesi ...
perché lui è tutto precisino e difficilmente perde le cose...
poi farlo passare per scemo mi dispiacerebbe un sacco 
essendo colpa mia 
di conseguanza capirebbe subito che ho usato la sua auto
ed è quello più di tutto che lo fa incazzare ...
Visto che io sul'auto ci carico cani e porci lui assolutamente 
non vuole ...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ghe pense mi...
> Ora ti telefono...
> 
> Ma rispondimi però eh?



mi si è rotto il telefono...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma togliere la batteria non dovrebbe essere difficile nemmeno per una donna (pioggia di rossi in arrivo ). E vale la pena tentare visto che cambiarla costa in concessionaria dai 50 ai 200 Euro. Oppure si rivolge a qualche centro specializzato.


Ma capisci non è difficile in sè...ma loro non riescono a farlo senza distruggere la chiave...questo è il problema...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> mi si è rotto il telefono...


si credici...usa quello di tuo marito no?
Che poi non capisce come mai è sempre scarico e tu sbuffi dicendo che sono le truffe telefoniche...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non riuscirei a sostenere questa tesi ...
> perché lui è tutto precisino e difficilmente perde le cose...
> poi farlo passare per scemo mi dispiacerebbe un sacco
> essendo colpa mia
> ...


Eccola anche questo è un classico...usare l'auto del marito a sua insaputa...
TU non sai quanti mariti all'osteria si lamentano proprio di questo fatto...e dicono...ecome qua in ritardo a sugar le carte...parchè la me dona la me ga ciavà la machina par nar a far la spesa....


----------



## lunaiena (19 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Dovresti provare a smontare le batterie e provare ad asciugarlo anche con l'uso di un phon. Se sei fortunata potrebbe tornare a funzionare. A volte ci si riesce con i cellulari caduti in acqua, una chiave con telecomando dovrebbe essere molto meno delicata. Comunque ha sbagliato lui che ha lasciato oggetti nei pantaloni messi a lavare.


i pantaloni erano miei ...
ovvio che se fosse stato lui a lasciarle in tasca si arrangiava 
io non ravano  nelle tasche altrui quindi cazzi suoi...
ma in questo caso cazzacci miei...
per domattina la chiave deve funzionare 
altrimenti sono morta...

allora ho provato ad aprire
ho tolto la batteria 
...Conte incredibile eh!...
ho asciugato con il phon
per ora nulla 

ho letto di metterlo sotto sale non so se faccio bene o meno...
mal che vada lo butto 
e confesso ...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si credici...usa quello di tuo marito no?
> Che poi non capisce come mai è sempre scarico e tu sbuffi dicendo che sono le truffe telefoniche...


no ...veramente dovresti crederci tu...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> i pantaloni erano miei ...
> ovvio che se fosse stato lui a lasciarle in tasca si arrangiava
> io non ravano  nelle tasche altrui quindi cazzi suoi...
> ma in questo caso cazzacci miei...
> ...


Ok ho capito, guarda che stasera non posso stare al telefono nè sul forum perchè devo andare sul divano a guardare la tv che su rai movie danno il giorno dello sciacallo...

a seguire un film che dedico a lothar...
che s'intitola amatemi.
Con Isabella Ferrari.


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> i pantaloni erano miei ...
> ovvio che se fosse stato lui a lasciarle in tasca si arrangiava
> io non ravano  nelle tasche altrui quindi cazzi suoi...
> ma in questo caso cazzacci miei...
> ...


Il sale assorbe l'umidità. La batteria è da cambiare. Al limite c'è anche la chiave di scorta.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccola anche questo è un classico...usare l'auto del marito a sua insaputa...
> TU non sai quanti mariti all'osteria si lamentano proprio di questo fatto...e dicono...ecome qua in ritardo a sugar le carte...parchè la me dona la me ga ciavà la machina par nar a far la spesa....



se...se...
i mariti vadano all'osteria a giuocare   a carte...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> se...se...
> i mariti vadano all'osteria a giuocare   a carte...


Ma guarda che lo fanno per lasciare le mogli in pace a godersi la quiete casalinga no?
ALmeno io vedo che ultimamente, da quando ho il nuovo lavoro, apprezza molto che sia via dalle sei del mattino alle sette di sera eh?

Cioè le mogli trovano nel marito in casa un ingombro...

Poi se stai a casa c'è il pericolo incombente che ti coinvolga in qualche lavoretto domestico...che non si ha mai voglia di fare...

Lei dice...dato che sei lì senza far niente...potresti darmi una mano a...e ti metti nei guaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lo fanno per lasciare le mogli in pace a godersi la quiete casalinga no?
> ALmeno io vedo che ultimamente, da quando ho il nuovo lavoro, apprezza molto che sia via dalle sei del mattino alle sette di sera eh?
> 
> Cioè le mogli trovano nel marito in casa un ingombro...
> ...


Recita un saggio cinese: meglio con un'altra che seduto sul divano


----------



## lunaiena (19 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Il sale assorbe l'umidità. La batteria è da cambiare. Al limite c'è anche la chiave di scorta.


lo so ...
che il problema si potrebbe risolvere 
con la chiave di scorta 
e con la sostituzione della chiave...

ma ma devo assolutamente farlo tornare  in 
vita...
o almeno semivita...
non so se sei compagno o marito
o bhó 
e neanche quanto rompi sei ...
ma il mio è davvero pesante 
e credo che sia davvero inevitabile avere dei battibecchi 
la cosa più importante è cercare di aggiustare  con una 
qualche soluzione di rattoppo provvisoria 
per poi attutire il colpo grosso ...


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> lo so ...
> che il problema si potrebbe risolvere
> con la chiave di scorta
> e con la sostituzione della chiave...
> ...


Se anche la chiave di scorta ha la batteria, prova a invertirle. Se funziona fai in tempo poi a comparare la batteria e risistemare la chiave di scorta. Se non funziona invertile comunque, sperando siano uguali come sulla mia.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lo fanno per lasciare le mogli in pace a godersi la quiete casalinga no?
> ALmeno io vedo che ultimamente, da quando ho il nuovo lavoro, apprezza molto che sia via dalle sei del mattino alle sette di sera eh?
> 
> Cioè le mogli trovano nel marito in casa un ingombro...
> ...


e lo credo 
io apprezzerei ancora di più fossi fuori
dalle sette del mattino alle sette del mattino seguente
sette giorni su sette


----------



## lunaiena (19 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se anche la chiave di scorta ha la batteria, prova a invertirle. Se funziona fai in tempo poi a comparare la batteria e risistemare la chiave di scorta. Se non funziona invertile comunque, sperando siano uguali come sulla mia.


Non ci avevo pensato 
ora guardo e provo


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato
> ora guardo e provo


E quindi? Digli che è stato il bimbo


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Maggio 2015)

Sei ancora in vita?  

Io una volta ho messo il cellulare nel riso e sale, mi era caduto nell'acqua,  non ci credevo ed ha funzionato. 

Perché hai preso la sua macchina di nascosto?


----------



## oceansize (19 Maggio 2015)

Più che della sua reazione io mi preoccuperei di tutta questa ansia che ti mette. mica hai ammazzato nessuno


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Più che della sua reazione io mi preoccuperei di tutta questa ansia che ti mette. mica hai ammazzato nessuno


Ma io spero che sia assolutamente ironica. Io non le ho risposto seriamente proprio perché non penso possa essere un problema


----------



## Tebe (20 Maggio 2015)

:scared:


----------



## passante (20 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ho appena messo in lavatrice i miei pantaloni
> con le chiavi e il telecomando della macchina ...
> ovviamente non funziona più e va bhè ne faranno degli altri
> qualcuno penserà ...
> ...


eh ma che ansia! mica gliel'hai fatto per dispetto, dai.
comunque tu distrailo, crea un diversivo. insomma... buttala sul sesso


----------



## Spot (20 Maggio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> eh ma che ansia! mica gliel'hai fatto per dispetto, dai.
> comunque tu distrailo, crea un diversivo. insomma...* buttala sul sesso *


Il miglior consiglio


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

dai fuoco alla macchina così le chiavi non servono più


----------



## ivanl (20 Maggio 2015)

difficile che si riescano a recuperare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2015)

Sono arrivata tardi. Sale no. Riso crudo. Il sale e i conduttori non vanno troppo d'accordo.


----------



## ivanl (20 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono arrivata tardi. Sale no. Riso crudo. Il sale e i conduttori non vanno troppo d'accordo.


si ma ci devono stare un sacco di tempo, comunque. E poi funziona per una bagnata rapida...un lavaggio completo in lavatrice, non credo lo recuperi


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si ma ci devono stare un sacco di tempo, comunque. E poi funziona per una bagnata rapida...un lavaggio completo in lavatrice, non credo lo recuperi



A volte le cose improbabili accadono


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2015)

comunque se proprio sono da buttare, controlla l'assicurazione: la mia risarcisce anche le chiavi


----------



## banshee (20 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sei ancora in vita?
> 
> *Io una volta ho messo il cellulare nel riso e sale*, mi era caduto nell'acqua,  non ci credevo ed ha funzionato.
> 
> Perché hai preso la sua macchina di nascosto?


anche io l'ho fatto. non è successo nulla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: andavo in giro co sto cavolo di barattolo :rotfl::rotfl:

cambiato smartphone


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io l'ho fatto. non è successo nulla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: *andavo in giro co sto cavolo di barattolo *:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> cambiato smartphone


era meglio questa soluzione http://static.pourfemme.it/pfwww/fotogallery/625X0/973/borsa-a-forma-di-barattolo-di-nutella.jpg 

penso che dipenda dalla durata del bagnetto degli smartphone... A parte che a me è successo con un nokia 3310 eoni fa... E quello si sa che era indistruttibile. Quelli di oggi si rompono anche a guardarli... :nuke:

Ma perché Luna non risponde?? :scared:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Recita un saggio cinese: meglio con un'altra che seduto sul divano


No no par carità sto così bene sul divano da solo...guardo la tv e ronfo...ma bellissimo quel film Il giono dello sciacallo...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e lo credo
> io apprezzerei ancora di più fossi fuori
> dalle sette del mattino alle sette del mattino seguente
> sette giorni su sette


Sai che ti dico?
Come ti dico sempre quando ti sfoghi sul marito?

Povero marito...io al posto suo con te...sarei già flippato...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E quindi? Digli che è stato il bimbo





Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sei ancora in vita?
> 
> Io una volta ho messo il cellulare nel riso e sale, mi era caduto nell'acqua,  non ci credevo ed ha funzionato.
> 
> Perché hai preso la sua macchina di nascosto?


e quindi si 
sono ancora in vita ...
il telecomando auto è stato recuperato 
cambiando batteria subito non ha dato segni di vita 
ho ancora asciugato un po con phon e messo nel 
sale avvolto in una garza per qualche ora 
stamattina presto ho rimesso la batteria ed era vivo...
Comunque poi alla fine ho confessato la marachella 
e tutto è bene ciò che finisce bene...



ivanl ha detto:


> si ma ci devono stare un sacco di tempo, comunque. E poi funziona per una bagnata rapida...un lavaggio completo in lavatrice, non credo lo recuperi


infatti era una bagnata rapida ...non ha fatto l'intero lavaggio...
mi sono ricordata subito di aver lasciato le chiavi in tasca ...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Più che della sua reazione io mi preoccuperei di tutta questa ansia che ti mette. mica hai ammazzato nessuno


Si 
é come dice farfalla sono assolutamente ironica...
Dopo più di un quarto di secolo che stai con una persona avesse 
ancora il potere di metterti ansia per queste gagate
allora si 
mille problema sarebbe un'altro...
Ma vedi ogni persona é portatrice sana di aspetti caratteriali
che si possono risultare pesanti a chi poi alla fine 
ti è più vicino...
e con gli anni non é che migliori 
no no
sara sempre peggio 
quindi per la quiete famigliare 
o sopporti o fai in modo 
che non si sappia tutto...




passante ha detto:


> eh ma che ansia! mica gliel'hai fatto per dispetto, dai.
> comunque tu distrailo, crea un diversivo. insomma... buttala sul sesso


e si ormai
il sesso questo sconosciuto!


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che ti dico?
> Come ti dico sempre quando ti sfoghi sul marito?
> 
> Povero marito...io al posto suo con te...sarei già flippato...


  mai sentito dire:
Dio li fa e poi li accoppia?


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> dai fuoco alla macchina così le chiavi non servono più


Ottima idea la tengo buona 
per la prossima....


----------



## georgemary (20 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Dovresti provare a smontare le batterie e provare ad asciugarlo anche con l'uso di un phon. Se sei fortunata potrebbe tornare a funzionare. A volte ci si riesce con i cellulari caduti in acqua, una chiave con telecomando dovrebbe essere molto meno delicata. Comunque ha sbagliato lui che ha lasciato oggetti nei pantaloni messi a lavare.


non credo che regga questa difesa, mio marito ad es. solo le mutande mette nella cesta delle cose da lavare, per il resto decido io, quindi come prima cosa svuoto le tasche!

Luna non vorrei essere al tuo posto! 

Aha hai risolto! Brava!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> mai sentito dire:
> Dio li fa e poi li accoppia?


Dio li fa e le mogli li accopano!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (20 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> dai fuoco alla macchina così le chiavi non servono più


 geniale!


----------



## Ghostly (25 Maggio 2015)

Se son problemi questi... Se la chiave é elettronica questa é l'occasione di imparare qualcosa sugli acquisti oculati.. Se invece ha il buon vecchio ferro vai tranquilla, la macchina si aprirà e funzionerà come al solito.. Sempre che nel frattempo non ci sia dimenticati come la si infila nella toppa! Auguri


----------



## lunaiena (27 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Se son problemi questi... Se la chiave é elettronica questa é l'occasione di imparare qualcosa sugli acquisti oculati.. Se invece ha il buon vecchio ferro vai tranquilla, la macchina si aprirà e funzionerà come al solito.. Sempre che nel frattempo non ci sia dimenticati come la si infila nella toppa! Auguri




Ad ognuno i suoi problemi...
grazie del consiglio ma avevo risolto...

la la prossima auto sarà una vecchia e cara horizon


----------

